# about the patch.



## KAIA (May 22, 2008)

Hey! I just quit the evra patch a month ago, i was supossed to get my period on May 19th, and it´s May 22nd and nothing! I´m VERY regular person even without any birth control.
I´m feeling very dizzy, I feel nauseas and headaches.
Does anybody quit the patch? and what were the side effects of quitting?
thanks.
 p.d.- Mods. feel free to move this thread in case i posted on the wrong site.


----------



## sofabean (May 22, 2008)

when did you take it off? did you stop wearing the patch after you got your period? (as in 3 weeks with the patch, 1 week period, and then never started your next month) or did you take it off in the middle of the month? so like after your first week or second week?

because i heard that if you take it off in the middle of the month, you can still get pregnant.

i used to get nausea and dizziness, but that was when i put a new patch on again after a week of having my period.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 22, 2008)

The patch screwed me up like crazy.  It took a few months for me to get regular after quitting the patch-I would have to wait for my period and the bleeding would be heavier.  I'm not sure if the symptoms you have described are related, but if it continues, I would go see a doctor.


----------



## KAIA (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_when did you take it off? did you stop wearing the patch after you got your period? (as in 3 weeks with the patch, 1 week period, and then never started your next month) or did you take it off in the middle of the month? so like after your first week or second week?

because i heard that if you take it off in the middle of the month, you can still get pregnant.

i used to get nausea and dizziness, but that was when i put a new patch on again after a week of having my period._

 
I was on the 3rd week (my last patch) when it came off (that´s why i decided to quit ´cause is not secure enough for me) so i had to take the ¨next day pill¨and i got my period actually 2 days before i had to, that was on April 21st.
I get periods every 28 days exactly, as i said i´m very regular. 
It´s May 23rd and no period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I´m going next week to get a blood test to see if i´m pregnant. Meanwhile, I haven´t been on any birth control... great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I started with the nauseas & diziness last week, and for now i feel cramps...


----------



## KAIA (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_The patch screwed me up like crazy. It took a few months for me to get regular after quitting the patch-I would have to wait for my period and the bleeding would be heavier. I'm not sure if the symptoms you have described are related, but if it continues, I would go see a doctor._

 
How long did you have to wait , to get your first period after quitting the patch.?


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2008)

Call your OBGYN.


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2008)

I think it can take a while for your natural cycle to restore itself after going off any hormonal birth control method. I think it can take like up to 3 months or even more in some people, depending how long you were on it for. I wouldn't be too worried, just make sure you use condoms now that you are not on BC pills anymore, just because your period is irregular does not mean you aren't ovulating, so you could still get pregnant if you don't protect. You need to use condoms like the _next _day that you are not taking the pill anymore.


----------

